# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicken Recipes.

## HawaiianPride.

Various chicken recipes.

Low Carb Chicken Gravy

2 heaping tsp. flax seed meal
1 Tbsp. Protein Powder
1 1/2 Tbsp. butter
Drippings from roasted chicken
Water
Salt
Pepper

Take the pan from the roasted chicken, with the chicken drippings and put it on a burner on low heat. Melt the butter in the drippings. Add the flax meal while stirring with a fork.

Stir in the protein powder Add water to thin the gravy, thinning it past the thickness you eventually want. Transfer the gravy to a very small saucepan and bring to a boil while constantly stirring. Season to taste with salt and pepper. When gravy reaches desired consistency, serve it hot!!

I count 2 grams of carbs (from the flax seed meal) in the whole batch. I dont know the actual count on the drippings themselves, but I'd guess they're the same as chicken which I believe is zero! Makes just about enough gravy for one chicken.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chicken With Crunchy Vegetables

Yield: 4 servings
3/4 pound skinned, boned chicken breast, cut into 1-inch pieces
1/4 cup low-sodium teriyaki sauce, divided
1 teaspoon dark sesame oil
1 cup diagonally sliced celery
3/4 cup thinly sliced carrot
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 cup coarsely shredded red cabbage
1 (8-ounce) can sliced water chestnuts, drained

Preparation time: 10 minutes

Combine chicken and 1 tablespoon teriyaki sauce in a bowl; stir well. Let stand 10 minutes. Heat oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add celery, carrot, and garlic; stir-fry 1 minute. Stir in cabbage and water chestnuts; remove from skillet. Add chicken; stir-fry 3 minutes. Add remaining teriyaki sauce; stir-fry 1 minute. Return cabbage mixture to skillet; stir-fry 1 minute or until done. Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 1 cup).

Nutritional Information: CALORIES 159 (13% from fat) / PROTEIN 21.7g / FAT 2.3g (SAT 0.5g, MONO 0.7g, POLY 0.8g) / CARB 12g / FIBER 1.8g / CHOL 49mg / IRON 1.6mg / SODIUM 395mg / CALCIUM 42mg
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lo-carb "Club Sandwich"

2 large chicken breast halves, cooked, bones and skin removed - dice into cubes
1/2 lb bacon, fried very crisp, drained - crumble into largish pieces
2 tomatoes - cut into small cubes
Generous amount of mayonnaise to bind
Salt & pepper to taste
Optional pinch of celery seeds
8 large leaves of Romaine lettuce left whole, washed, dried, and crisped in fridge

Mix first group to make chicken salad, and use the Romaine leaves like taco shells to eat it with. Serves two for a light supper.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Renee�s Buffalo Chicken Wings (Anchor Bar & Restaurant, Buffalo, NY)
Here is the original recipe created by Ms. Teresa Bellissimo, owner of the Anchor Bar and Restaurant, in Buffalo, NY. It is taken from Totally Hot! The Ultimate Hot Pepper Cookbook.

4 to 5 lbs. Chicken wings
Freshly ground black pepper
Salt (if desired)
4 C Vegetable Oil
4 Tbsp. butter or margarine (1/2 stick)
5 Tbsp. Louisiana-brand hot sauce or Tabasco sauce
1 Tbsp. white wine vinegar

Chop off the tip of each chicken wing, and discard it. Chop the wing in half (cutting at the joint) to make 2 pieces. Grind on fresh black pepper and sprinkle with salt if desired.

Heat the oil over high heat in a deep skillet, Dutch oven, or deep-fat fryer until it starts to pop and sizzle (around 400 degrees F). Add half the chicken wings and cook until they're golden and crisp, stirring or shaking occasionally.

When done, remove them to drain on paper towels and cook the remaining wings.

Melt the butter or margarine over medium heat in a heavy saucepan, add the hot sauce and the 1 tablespoon of vinegar. Stir well and remove from the flame immediately.

Place the chicken on a warm serving platter, pour the sauce on top, and serve.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken Parmesan with Spinach

2 skinless chicken breasts
1 package frozen spinach
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup Parmesan cheese
3/4 Cup Sour Cream
1 tsp. ground pepper

Poach chicken till slightly done. Cool and cut into bite size pieces. Micro wave frozen spinach till thawed, drain.

Mix Parmesan/mayonnaise/sour cream together. Place chicken and spinach (mixed together) in bottom of 9x12 baking dish. Spread Parmesan/mayonnaise/sour cream mixture on top. Bake uncovered 350 for 35 minutes or till edges are browned. Great for lunch at work if you have a microwave.

Don't know carbohydrate count, but I figure it has to be pretty low
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken Cacciatore

1 chicken cut up (I like to use boneless, skinless chicken pieces)
1/4 cup olive or vegetable oil
1 large onion, chopped
1 large green pepper sliced into strips
2-3 garlic cloves, minced
Fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 6 oz. can tomato paste
2 cups hot water
1/4 cup dry red wine
1 bay leaf
1/4 tsp. allspice
Salt and pepper

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper and brown on all sides in the oil. Remove from the pan and drain on paper towels. Add the onion, garlic mushrooms and green peppers-cook, stirring for a few minutes until the onion begins to wilt.

Place the browned chicken pieces into a large ovenproof casserole (I use a roasting pan with a lid) pour the onion-pepper mixture over the chicken. In the same frying pan or a saucepan, mix the tomato paste, water, wine, bay leaf and allspice-mix well. Pour over the chicken, cover and bake in a 350: oven about 1 hour or until the chicken is done then uncover the chicken and bake an additional 30 minutes for the sauce to thicken. This can also be cooked stovetop, just cook slowly until the chicken is done and the sauce thickens.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken in Garlic Sauce (Pollo al Ajillo)

1/2 cup olive oil
2 1/2-3 pounds chicken, cut in small serving pieces
Salt
2 tbsp. garlic powder
1/2 cup water
Juice of 1 lemon
Few strands saffron, diluted and crushed in very small amount of water

Heat oil in large skillet. Add chicken pieces and cook over moderate heat until golden brown. Place chicken pieces in large, shallow casserole. Salt. Pour off all but 4 tablespoons of oil in skillet. Add garlic powder. Stir in water and bring to boil. Pour over chicken. Add lemon juice and saffron. Cook, covered, over low heat about 15 minutes or until meat is tender. Serve, spooning sauce over chicken.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Curried Breast of Chicken with Pecans and Peppers

2 whole fryer breasts (3/4 pound each), boned, skinned and cut in � inch
4 tsp. flour
4 green onions, each with 1 inch of green, thinly sliced
� large green pepper, finely diced
2 tbsp. pecans, coarsely chopped
1 tbsp. curry powder
� tsp. salt
1 tsp. Splenda
� tsp. Knorr�s chicken stock base mixed in � cup water
2 tbsp. peanut or corn oil

Prepare chicken. Place the flour in a zip-lock bag. Add diced chicken, close bag and shake to coat. Let stand while preparing the vegetables and pecans and measuring the rest of the ingredients. Have oil ready to go. Heat skillet or wok to high. When the pan is hot, add the oil. It should begin to sizzle at once. Quickly add the green onion, and stir-fry for 30 seconds then add the green pepper and pecans. Stir-fry for 1 minute. Add the curry powder, salt and Splenda. Reduce heat to medium low and stir rapidly for 1 minute to blend. Add the chicken and return heat to medium high. Stir-fry for 2 minutes until chicken loses its pinkness. Add the stock or water and blend well for 1 minute. Remove from heat and serve.

Serves 6 as part of buffet.

Total calories - 1009 Total carbohydrates - 18.2 grams
Per serving: Calories - 169 Carbohydrates - 3 grams
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Balsamic Chicken

1 Lb. boneless skinless chicken breast
1 green pepper
2-3 whole garlic cloves
Salt and pepper to taste
Dark balsamic vinegar
Olive oil
Mushrooms
Onion
Italian seasoning

In an aluminium pan pour olive oil then place breasts inside. Then cut pepper into strips, slice onion, toss in garlic cloves and mushrooms. Pour in balsamic vinegar. Let marinate in refrigerator for at least an hour. Then pre heat oven @ 400.Season to taste salt/black pepper, Italian seasoning. Cook until chicken is done.(30 min. or so) All your ingredients can vary to taste. This is really good!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Balsamic Pepper Chicken

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
2 tsp. lemon pepper
2 tsp. vegetable oil
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup chicken stock
2 cloves garlic, minced

Sprinkle lemon pepper on both sides of the chicken. In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add chicken and cook for 5-7 minutes on each side or until chicken is no longer pink inside. Remove chicken to a serving platter and keep it warm. Mix vinegar, broth and garlic and add to the skillet. Stir cook over medium-high heat for about 2 minutes or until the mixture is reduced and slightly thickened. Pour sauce over chicken breasts and serve.
Makes 4 servings.

Tip: Double the sauce ingredients if you want extra sauce for dipping.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oriental Sweet and Hot Marinade

It's absolutely delicious. If you do use it, keep the BBQ flame at medium and slow cook the chicken for about 20 - 30 minutes.
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup sesame oil
2 tablespoons brown sugar (I use 5 of the tiny little Brown Sugar Twin spoonfuls -- the little measuring spoon that comes with the box)
1/2 cup green onion, finely chopped
1 tablespoon garlic, minced
2 tablespoons fresh ginger, grated
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Mix all the ingredients together. Take a large bag and fill with 9 or 10 pieces of chicken... pour the marinade into the bag with the chicken. Seal. Set in refrigerator overnight (at least 8 hours but tastes best if you let it sit for 24).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken Rollups

2 boneless chicken breasts
2 slices Swiss cheese
1 cup mushrooms, sliced
2 tablespoons onion, chopped
Some broccoli spears
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 tablespoon butter
Oregano to taste

Pound the chicken breasts out 1/4 inch thick. If this makes them too big to handle easily, slice lengthways to manageable size.
Put a slice of the cheese on each breast, top with some of the broccoli spears. Roll up jellyroll style, fasten with toothpicks.

Heat the butter in a heavy skillet, preferably with a lid. Put the chicken rolls in the butter on low to medium heat and cook for at least 15 minutes, turning frequently to brown on all sides.

Chicken should have clear juices. Scrape bottom of pan frequently to loosen up the good stuff Broccolli will still be a little crunchy. Pour in the chicken broth, use as much as you would like to have gravy, allowing for a bit of reduction (evaporation) as it cooks. Add mushrooms and onions, and oregano. Increase heat a little and stir from time to time to reduce the sauce. Serve and enjoy.
Carbs count - PLEASE check this for mistakes!! I'm still new at it mushrooms (3), onion (2), Swiss - it claims 0 but I usually say (2) chicken broth claims 0 but I say (1), broccolli (2) for a total of 10 grams. Might be another 1/2 gram if you used a lot of oregano.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Barbecued Chicken

2 lbs. chicken pieces
3/4 small onion
1/3 cup tomato sauce
1/3 cup nonfat plain yogurt
3/4 tsp. fresh ginger, chopped
2 garlic cloves
1-1/4 tsp. coriander
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional)
1-1/4 whole cloves
3/4 tsp. cumin seeds
2-3/4 cardamom pods
3/4 tsp. salt
3/4 tsp. garam masala
1/8 tsp. red food coloring

Remove the skin and all visible fat from the chicken pieces. Cut 2-3 slits, 1 inch long and 1/2 inch deep, in each piece of chicken. Place in a casserole dish and set aside. Cut onion into 4-5 pieces. In a blender jar put onion, tomato sauce, yogurt, ginger, garlic cloves, coriander, cayenne pepper, cloves, cumin seeds, cardamom pods, salt, garam masala and red food colouring. Blend to a smooth paste. Pour the tandoori paste on the chicken and turn pieces to thoroughly coat with spices.

Cover with a lid or plastic wrap and marinate in the refrigerator 4-24 hours. Preheat oven to 400 F. Remove chicken pieces from the marinade, saving marinade. Arrange pieces in a broiler pan. Bake uncovered in the middle of the oven for 30 minutes. Turn pieces over and brush with remaining marinade. Bake for 10-15 minutes until chicken is tender. Turn oven to broil. Turn pieces over once again and broil for 5 minutes to get a nice red color. Transfer to a serving platter. Serve with lemon wedges or squeeze lemon juice over the chicken before eating, if desired. Makes 6 servings.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken Liver Pate

Serving Size: 1

1/2 cup butter
4 ounces cream cheese
1/2 pound chicken liver
1 small onion
2 Tbsp. chicken broth
2 Tbsp. brandy
1/2 tsp. paprika
1/2 tsp. salt
1 dash cayenne pepper

Bring liver, onions, chicken broth, brandy to boil. Cook 5 min. Put in blender. Add paprika, salt and cayenne pepper. Blend on high. Add butter and cream cheese. Pour in a mold or container. Let stand covered in refrigerator until firm about 3 hours. Serve with Wasa or Pork Rinds.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken Thighs

2/3 cup of Mayo
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. garlic salt
1 tsp. dried crushed rosemary
3 cups of crushed pork rinds

Mix Mayo with salt, garlic salt and rosemary. Brush chicken with the Mayo mixture and then roll the thighs in the crushed pork rinds. Bake at 350 for 1 hour.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Easy Garlic Chicken Breasts

1/4 cup lime juice
1/4 cup olive oil
1 Tbsp. minced garlic
2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
salt and pepper

In a medium bowl, whisk together the lime juice and olive oil. Add garlic and season with salt and pepper generously, and add chicken, making sure it is well-coated with the marinade. Marinate chicken, covered in fridge for at least 3 hours and preferably overnight. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Remove chicken from marinade and discard marinade. Arrange chicken breasts in a shallow baking pan.

Season with salt and pepper and roast for 25-30 minutes or until chicken is cooked through and the juices run clear when you prick it with a fork. Serves 2.

**This is really simple, but surprisingly good. The chicken is somewhat garlicky and tangy because of the lime juice, but it is not too strong-tasting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chinese Chicken

3 lb chicken
4 Tbsp tomato sauce
2 Tbsp soy sauce
1 Tbsp dry sherry
1 Tbsp white vinegar
1/3 tsp chilli powder
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 inch piece green ginger, grated

Wash and dry chicken. Combine the rest of the ingredients together and mix well. Add the chicken, coat well with the marinade. Allow to stand several hours or overnight in refrigerator. Place chicken in a baking dish and pour over marinade. Cover dish with foil. Bake in a moderate oven 1 1/2 hours, remove foil, bake a further 30 minutes, brushing frequently with marinade.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Turkey Pate

1 1/2 lbs. ground turkey
1/2 lb. salt pork, diced
5 medium onions, quartered
2 lbs. pork liver
3 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 tsp. salt
black pepper
marjoram
allspice
beef soup flavour base
1/2 lb. sliced bacon

Roast liver and onions in a roasting pan for 20 min, or until liver is tender. Discard liquid. Combine turkey, liver, and onion. Grind in a food mill twice, or use food processor. Add eggs, dry seasonings, and beef flavouring to ground mixture, mix well line a loaf pan with bacon slices and pack the ground mixture into the pan on top of bacon. Place remaining bacon on top of ground mix. Bake at 325 for 1 hour. Cool in pan. Remove pate from pan and chill. Slice and serve cold with pickles and horseradish.
This works well with pork, too!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soy Wings

5 lbs. of wings
2 bottles of Kikkoman Soy Sauce
1 Bottle Lea and Perrins Worcestershire
4 packets Splenda
3/4 bottle of dry white wine
8 cloves of garlic, minced
Hot sauce to taste (optional)
Few drops of Liquid Smoke
1/2 to 1 cup of olive oil

Combine all the ingredients, including the wings and marinate at least overnight. Grill on low 1-1/12 hours or until done. (Depends on how hot your grill is-sometimes I get them done in 1/2 hour) We figure about 3.7 grams carbohydrate per serving. And this serves about 8 persons. I know the ingredients sound like a TON of carbohydrates, but keep in mind you are NOT eating all of this--it is a marinade and basting sauce. You get very little of the carbohydrates. Much better than hot wings
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coconut Chicken Bites

1 pound chicken breasts, cut into 2" or 3" pieces
1 cup flaked or shredded coconut
1/2 cup flour (soy flour???)
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1 egg lightly beaten
1/3 cup butter, melted

Heat oven to 400:. Mix flour. coconut, salt, pepper and garlic powder together. Dip chicken bites in the egg then in the flour mixture. Place the chicken bites onto a greased cookie sheet or baking pan. Drizzle with melted butter. Bake approx. 25 minutes or until the chicken is browned and cooked through. Turn once during cooking. This is good served with an apricot or plum dipping sauce.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mushroom Chicken

12 chicken thighs
Salt and Pepper
Paprika
Sauce:
1/4 cup butter
1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced
1 tbsp. flour
1 tsp. soy sauce
3/4 cup whipping cream

Preheat oven to 350 F. Place chicken thighs on a rack over a large cookie sheet. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Generously dust with paprika. Bake for one hour.
To make sauce, melt butter in large skillet. Add mushrooms; sprinkle with flour, toss mushrooms to distribute flour. Saut� over medium heat, stirring occasionally for 8 to 10 minutes. Add soy sauce, and slowly stir in cream. Cook and stir till mixture bubbles and thickens. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve over baked chicken thighs.

Total Calories: 1,164 Carbohydrates 25.8
Per serving: Calories: 194 Carbohydrates: 4.3
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Parmesan Chicken Wings

1 cup grated Parmesan Cheese
2 tbsp. chopped parsley (or 1 tbsp. dried parsley flakes)
2 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. dried basil
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/2 cup (1 stick) melted butter
1 pound chicken wings, disjointed and tips removed

Preheat oven to 350�. In a big ziplock bag, combine parmesan cheese and spices, and shake to mix. Pour melted butter into a shallow bowl. Dip wings (a few at a time) into the butter, then put into the bag and shake to coat. Place the chicken on a baking sheet and bake for 45 minutes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Delmonico Chicken

3 lbs. cut up chicken pieces
Pepper
4 tablespoons butter - at room temperature
1 teaspoon dijon mustard
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar
1/2 teaspoon paprika
3/4 cup crushed pork rinds

Rinse chicken and pat dry. Season liberally with salt, and broil 6 to 8 inches from heat for 5 to 7 min per side, until skin is browned. Remove from the oven and reduce the heat to 350�.
Blend butter with mustard, vinegar and paprika.

Arrange chicken, skin side up, in a large baking dish. Brush with the butter mixture. Sprinkle the pork rinds over the top. Bake 15 to 20 minutes, until topping is browned and crisp.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oven Fried Chicken

1 chicken (approximately 3 lbs.) cut up
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/8 cup heavy cream
1/8 cup water
2-1/2 cups crushed pork rinds (takes a 3 oz bag)
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1/2 teaspoon pepper
5 tablespoons butter, melted


Preheat oven to 350�. Rinse chicken and pat dry. Mix together eggs, cream and water in a shallow dish. Mix pork rind crumbs, poultry seasoning and pepper in another shallow dish. Dip chicken pieces in the egg/cream mixture, and then dredge in the pork rind mixture to coat evenly. Arrange chicken in a 9 x 13 baking dish. Drizzle with the melted butter. Bake uncovered for one hour.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Easy Oven Chicken

Serves 4

1 roasting chicken, cut up
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon tarragon
1/2 tsp. poultry seasoning
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons margarine
1 teaspoon creole seasoning

Wash and arrange the chicken pieces in an oven-proof baking dish. Sprinkle with all spices. Dab margarine on top of the chicken. Bake covered in a 350 oven for 30 minutes. Remove cover and bake an additional 10 minutes. Serve with broccoli and faux mashed potatoes.

Per Serving: (2 pieces)
Protein 80.2g
Carbs: 1.2g
Dietary Fiber: 0.3g
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Italian Ground Turkey or Chicken Turine

1-1/2 lbs. ground turkey or chicken
Italian herb seasoning (Your tastes)
1 egg
1/2 cup crushed pork rinds
Parmesan cheese
1/4 lb. Mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup tomato sauce
Sliced olives

Mix ground turkey, egg, seasoning, Parmesan, pork rinds and a little tomato sauce together in a large bowl. Press meat out into a square onto greased foil on a baking sheet to form a rectangle about 1/2 an inch thick. Layer mozzarella and remaining tomato sauce, Parmesan and the olives on top of the turkey. Now, roll the turkey inwards onto itself to form a roll. This can be tricky, so take your time. Preheat oven to 400 degrees and bake for about 45 minutes to 1 hour. When done, let the turine rest for 15 minutes and slice on a bias and serve with tomato sauce on the side.

Lettuce Wraps


2 breasts of chicken, boneless and skinless, sliced into fajita strips
1 Portobello mushroom cap, stem removed and diced finely (1/4" dice)
1/2 onion, finely diced
3 green onion tops, sliced
1/2 cup diced water chestnuts
1/2 cup bean sprouts
1 clove elephant garlic, minced (or 1/4 tsp. minced regular garlic)
Olive oil
Sesame oil
Chili oil
Soy sauce (find the lowest carb one, duh )
Salt
A head of iceberg, or some romaine hearts
Sauce:
1 cup 0-carb chicken broth
1 tsp. HOT Chinese mustard
2 tsp. regular yellow mustard
red pepper flakes
Chili oil
1 packet Equal

Sprinkle the chicken with just a tad of salt; Heat 2 Tbsp. olive oil, 1 tsp. sesame oil, and a sprinkle of chili oil in a big skillet. Sear the chicken in the hot oil, then turn down heat and cook until done; set aside to cool, then dice.
In the same oil, saut� the onions until tender. Add the mushrooms and a little water, then cook until they are soft. Add the garlic and green onion tops, stirring constantly so that the garlic doesn't burn. Throw in the water chestnuts and the sprouts, mix well, and add 2 Tbsp. soy and a little more chili oil. Add back in the diced chicken, and Voila! There's your filling. Adjust the seasonings to your taste.

Nuke the chicken broth till piping hot, then whisk in the mustards, Equal, red pepper, and chili oil. Add enough soy sauce to make it taste the way you like.

Using a lettuce leaf, fill it with filling and top with a spoon or two of sauce. YUM!!!! Heaven! Hope you all enjoy!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

�Delightful Chicken Dish�

4 larger chicken breasts pounded flat
Several sprigs chopped fresh tarragon (more or less to taste)
Juice of 1 lemon
Zest of same lemon, minced fine
Garlic to taste (12 cloves for me, no vampire problems so far)
Butter, lots of it! I used a whole stick
2 finely chopped shallots
1 pound mushrooms sliced
2 cups rich fatty chicken stock
Salt - not needed but add to taste

Saut� chicken till 1/2 cooked in 1/4 cup or more butter. Remove and in juices saut� garlic, shallots, chopped tarragon leaves, lemon zest till wilted. Add mushrooms and saut� till 1/2 cooked. Add more butter if you want! Add broth, bring to simmer and reduce 50%. Add chicken and cook till chicken is just done and still tender. Add lemon juice last and combine well. Serve with garlic fauxtatos (fauxtatoes?) and veggie of choice.

Total recipe: 43grams of carbohydrates
For four servings, 10.75grams of carbohydrate per serving.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chicken with Mustard Seeds

Yield: 4 servings

1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ground turmeric
2 lb. chicken; cut into pieces
1 tbsp. brown mustard seeds
5 fresh green chillies; roughly chopped
4 1/2 tbsp. mustard oil
3 tbsp. Cilantro

Rub 1 tsp salt and 0.5 tsp turmeric over the chicken.

Grind the mustard seeds to a fine powder in your grinder. Put the mustard seed powder, chillies and 0.25 tsp. turmeric into a blender. Add 4 tablespoon water, blend to a smooth paste (N.B., when making this for two and halving the ingredients, it'll fit into the spice grinder so you don't have to dirty up the blender).
Heat 3 tablespoons oil in a large pan or wok on high heat. Add chicken. Stir and fry for 10-15 minutes until golden. Remove from pan.

Add remaining oil to the pan. When hot add the mustard and chilli paste and turn heat down to low. Stir and fry for 3-4 minutes until the oil bubbles on the surface. Add the chicken and the rest of the salt and turmeric. Add 1.25 cups water and bring to the boil on medium heat. Cover and cook for 10-15 minutes until chicken is tender and sauce has reduced to just coat the pieces.
Sprinkle the cilantro over and serve.

----------


## Walnutz

Awesome...thank you!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

NP. I haven't finished the list yet but I'd have to say Balsamic Turkey Chicken and Lettuce wraps are delish.

----------


## MFnatic

Thanks for the share man!

----------


## themoreyouknow

wow..this is an awesome list.
thanks HP

----------


## Badgers

Awsome going for spinach and parmasan tonight, thanks HP!

----------


## baseline_9

Gr8 post HP, give us a top 5 list

----------


## weknowbobbito

wow thanks

----------


## gif

thank you so much, great selection

----------


## bodybuilder

Thank bra

----------


## songdog

Bro I wasnt hungry till I read this.THANX :Smilie:

----------


## BurntRbr

sweet list. I love eating me some chicken but can only think of a few things. will be checking back at this for more options

----------

